# Master Mariner - Book by Philip Rentell



## waiwera (Feb 13, 2005)

Just finished reading this and should be of interest to any members who trained and served in the British MN in the 60/70's plus an insight into sailing on foreign flag pax ships. He did his pre sea at Worcester ( the last term of its existence ) then cadetship with B&C sailing on Clan Line and Union Castle Ships then Palm Line then QE2 for ten years ( inc the falklands). Very entertaining read - a great pity there are not more books like this for those that like marine nostalgia! Wonder if Philip is an SN member?


----------



## Landlubber (Jun 19, 2007)

I remember that at college we used to call him "Mental Rentell"


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY (Mar 9, 2010)

A gentleman with a very dry sense of humour. I believe that he is still sailing as a Captain with Saga.


----------

